# How do i view the for sales section??



## mac74 (Sep 17, 2012)

as above please help! thanks m


----------



## kazinak (Mar 23, 2010)

you need 35 or 50 post :wink:


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Mac, 
The TTF has recently had probs with scammers & fraud posters & registering and verifying your personal details with the TTOC provides the forum community with some security in case of fraud, so helps us all.
So join in & increase your post on the TTF community or join the TTOC to unlock the full site features...Only £15 to join as a Web member.
http://www.ttoc.co.uk/shop/index.php?ma ... a27333e6cf
Hoggy.


----------



## mac74 (Sep 17, 2012)

thanks hoggy, will do.


----------

